# Spalted Bug eaten Palo Verde footed bowl



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi folks, finally took some pictures of some stuff I finished in the last month or two. This first batch of pictures is a piece of Palo Verde. I don't know where I got it, but it turned out to be a nice piece of wood considering it's neglected wood. Heck, it doesn't even get the honor of of being a candidate for a fireplace. Comments are welcomed, whether they be good or bad.

It's 4 1/5" tall and 10"OD with 3/8" wall thickness finished with MacLac rubbed effect lacquer. The foot is turned with 1/4" thickness. Sorry about not having a picture of it. Will add later. Thanks for looking. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Really nice piece of wood looks outstanding!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Fabulous, Jerry!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It's beautiful. Punky? How did you keep it together?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Rick, not punky at all. Arizona is too dry for wood to get bad. I would also state that most of those spalt lines are actually mineral stains from growth.

This piece also has a couple pieces of Olive wood and brass key filings used to fill in a couple holes. They are located at 1 o'clock in the top picture. ...............


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

That's a great looking piece. More character from Palo Verde than I would have thought.

I have a couple Palo Verde logs sitting next to my mill that I just got a couple weeks ago. I'll be slabbing it this week. I hope it turns out like that. I know there is some termite damage in some of them so

One thing though, Cottonwood can get spalted here. I had to toss a couple pieces because it was just too punky and not worth trying to keep it together. On the other hand, I made a nice hall table with some that had a lot of great character.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Chavez, this Palo Verde is privately nurtured by homeowners. It gets plenty of water rather than the desert grown trees that barely get any. Most of the discoloration is from too much water in my opinion. Also, whenever a tree is trimmed, there will usually be stains from road grime, moisture and other things that will get on the open wound. At the crotches is where Palo Verde usually will have the stains.

Look for my next one in about 30 minutes….......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That is a piece of art!
Go to love what nature hands out and trees survive.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great looking piece Jerry.


----------



## jhannington (Jun 4, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice!
I didn't think it could be used for anything other than scratching the sh!t out of your arms when trimming it. Grows like a weed, cut it off at ground level and it just grows right back. 
Never heard of anyone doing anything with it before. Think it could be sawn up and used for furniture?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know about furniture with Palo Verde. I intimately aware of the thorns. They are everywhere. The wood itself does have pretty good structure to it, even though it's mostly bland. As you know, there aren't a whole lot of large trees, unless you get them out of parks, apartment and condo complexes. Other than that, if you don't own the property they are growing on, you can't have them.

I have several long limbs that I might make something with. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

